# native slayer 13



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys just wandering native slayer 13 like inshore offshore has anyone got one of these and how do you out from the beach with it


----------



## MBielecki (Feb 15, 2014)

I have been looking to purchasing one of these yaks ever since they came out  I havent actually used one as of yet but I have looked them up extensively over the internet and other forums etc, and from what I can gather they would be and excellent yak for offshore/inshore  They are extremely fast for beach launches etc, they track incredibly well, and are apparently as stable or if not more than the native mariner  I got a mariner and if that is the case you would nearly about be able to handstand on one of these yaks . Also the layoyut in one of these yaks would suit the needs of pretty much all fishing situations


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've just had a quick look at the dimensions which are comparable to a Hobie Pro Angler. This thing in massive! If you have to do surf launches I'd look elsewhere. It's 83cm wide, and 45kg. That's not going to move quickly unless Cadel Evans is on the pedals. You'd also have the problem of the propel drive hitting sand on surf launches but the alternative isn't really there as this thing would be a pig to paddle. 
If you don't have to surf launch then it would definitely be spacious and stable. And if it's anything like a PA it would be really well-suited to estuary and lake settings.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

CAToronto said:


> Although they're big they're also geared extremely well and don't take much effort to really get them going..
> 
> They are ideal for basically any type of fishing situation you can put yourself in..


Bollocks


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting comparison by someone who owns and fishes out of both PA12 and slayer propel. http://austinkayakfishing.com/forum/vie ... =4&t=11909
I have been thinking about getting a pedal yak and came across this. Thought it may be an interesting read.
Phil


----------

